# [Slovakia] Poruchy stavieb | Constructions Defects & Errors



## schnek1

Koro said:


> by Shooty


Kde sa táto "krása" nachádza?


----------



## fowner

schnek1 said:


> Kde sa táto "krása" nachádza?


Palffyho palac na Zamockej ul. v Bratislave


----------



## Favorit

Keď sa o zatepľovaní toho ešte nevedelo. 
Temne vyzerajúci panelák na Svetlej v BA zo začiatku 90. rokov, bez sieťky a polystyrén až po vrch. Aj tak ale nerozumiem prečo to až tak otrasne vyzerá. Možno svoje robí aj veterná lokalita. Rovnaké paneláky v susedstve sú na tom lepšie, aj tie pred rekonštrukciou.


----------



## volodaaaa

Kedy to bolo robene?


----------



## Favorit

Podľa mňa rovno už pri výstavbe, takže prvá polovica 90. rokov.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

fowner said:


> Palffyho palac na Zamockej ul. v Bratislave


A aku ma funkciu tento krasny mur?


----------



## slovy88

Paravan


----------



## HellsingSVK

Koro said:


> by Shooty


Kde a co to je?
A uz viem


----------



## potkanX

joj ale toto neni porucha stavby, to je porucha mozgu


----------



## Qwert

No a kde teda je?  Ten múr tam okrem estetickej plní ešte akú funkciu?


----------



## volodaaaa

Už teraz ale vidím, že oblúk so 100% istotou prežije ten paravan


----------



## HellsingSVK

Qwert said:


> No a kde teda je?  Ten múr tam okrem estetickej plní ešte akú funkciu?


Palfyho palac


----------



## BBAASS

Ten múr tam neskutočne pasuje


----------



## Wizzard

Ozaj, tie garáže, čo sa mali stavať pod tým palácom, sa vlastne zrušili alebo čo s tým je?


----------



## Favorit

Slovenské národné múzeum na nábreží. 

Budova prežila bombardovanie aj podmáčanie základov pri povodniach, takže by som sa nečudoval ak by šlo o nejakú vážnejšiu statickú poruchu.


----------



## Amrafel

Tá budova už potrebuje rekonštrukciu ako soľ, bola vôbec od vojny opravovaná?


----------



## michaelse

> Budova prežila bombardovanie aj podmáčanie základov pri povodniach, takže by som sa nečudoval ak by šlo o nejakú vážnejšiu statickú poruchu.


No tie praskliny nevestia nic dobre,su dost vyrazne,to uz nebude len popraskana omietka ale aj murivo pravdpodobne bude popraskane


----------

